# Désactiver Synchronisation Appli sans les supprimer



## tanguy38380 (20 Août 2010)

Bonjour

Ayant mon iPod Touch depuis très peu de temps j'ai besoin de votre aide.

Je souhaiterai désactiver la synchronisation des applications avec iTunes mais lorsque je décoche la case "Synchroniser les apps" et que je clique sur "Appliquer" iTunes me dit si je suis sûr de vouloir supprimer les applis de l'iPod. Je refuse de peur de devoir réinstaller toutes mes applis.

Avez-vous une solution pour désactiver la synchronisation des applis sans supprimer les applis présentes sur l'iPod ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Gwen (20 Août 2010)

Je ne comprend pas ta demande.

Si tu demande a ne pas synchroniser les application, c'est logique qu'iTunes les supprime de ton appareil ?

Tu veux avoir des applications sur ton iPod, oui ou non ?


----------



## tanguy38380 (20 Août 2010)

Oui justement je veus garder les applis sur mon iPod

En fait je ne veux plus qu'iTunes se synchronise avec l'iPod mais je ne veux pas qu'il supprime les applis de l'iPod


----------



## Flibust007 (20 Août 2010)

Il y a une solution à proposer ??


----------



## Gwen (20 Août 2010)

Il suffit de ne plus ouvrir iTunes lorsque ton iPod est branché et de décocher " Ouvrir iTunes a la connexion du iPod " dans le premier tableau de contrôle d'iTunes une fois ton iPod branché.


----------

